# Fuel pressure Sensor



## rossco (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Have been having issues with my 2005 '54 reg DCI SVE.

Wouldn't start this morning, no fuel getting to injectors. tapped the fuel pressure sensor at the end of the fuel rail and it started.
Obviously some kind of faulty sesnor. Have been quoted £800 for a complete new fuel rail!!

Obviously I only want a new pressure sensor - does anyone know where I can source this from without it being attached to a new fuel rail?!

Thanks in advance,

Rossco (from the UK)


----------

